# Lake Juniper 17 Feb 2012: Crappie/Bass



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Took 5 dozen minnows out to Lake Juniper this morning. The bass wouldn't leave them alone, put 15 bass in the boat and 3 crappie. The specks just weren't on it today. We fished shallow, deep, around docks, on edges of grass llines, trolled through the channels, just could only manage 3. What gives out there? I got the big bass in the pic on a minnow at the foot of a random dock, only 3 of our 15 were keepers. We've been working on a mess of crappie for 2 months now, we just can't find em.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice bass... you talking about juniper lake in walton county?


----------

